# bin neu.... teil eines bildes farbe verändern



## matzepusch (21. Februar 2004)

hallo 

ich möchte einen teil in einem bild die farbe verändern... 
um genau zu sagen die felgen von einen auto... 
leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie das ging... 
glaube mit 2 ebenen? 

bekomme das aber nicht mehr hin... 
bitte um hilfe... 

matthias


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Februar 2004)

Markier die Ebenen und schneide Sie aus um sie auf neuer Ebene wieder einzufügen und dort per STRG +U ( Haken bei Färben) umzucolorieren.....


----------



## da_Dj (21. Februar 2004)

Entweder wie T. Lindner geschrieben, oder du könntest eine zweite Ebene machen, auf dieser mit dem Pinsel die Farbe deiner Wahl rüberbrushen und den Ebenemodus auf Farbe, o.ä. stellen.


----------

